# Sun/Sky - Reem Island



## Bristol2AD (Feb 26, 2015)

OK, so we are now seriously considering Sun or Sky Towers on Reem Island. It seems perfect in the sense that it's modern, clean, the facilities seem great, Waitrose downstairs, there's an indoor play centre, restaurants etc. Windows can be opened too which is great! My only concern is that there's not much around to walk to… 

So my question really is, is there anywhere else in AD on Island, with similar facilities but has an area around that I can walk with my 2 year old? Even if it's a compound. It needs to be fairly close to Marina Mall, my husband works near there so ideally I wouldn't want his commute to be more than a 30 min drive. We visited some friends who live on Raha Beach, their apartment is lovely, and the compound they live in allows my friend to walk around safely with her daughter, even if it's just around the compound itself - it's better than nothing. Despite all of it's loveliness, Al Raha Beach, Al Muneira are too far.

Can anyone recommend any other Towers near the Corniche that are family friendly? We were looking at Etihad, which looks very nice BUT it doesn't seem very family family.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Rihan heights is worth a look, there's a public park and Zayed sports city both right next door - lots of open space, grass and playgrounds. Probably 15 minute drive from corniche/marina mall on Khaleej al Arabi st.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Bristol2AD said:


> OK, so we are now seriously considering Sun or Sky Towers on Reem Island. It seems perfect in the sense that it's modern, clean, the facilities seem great, Waitrose downstairs, there's an indoor play centre, restaurants etc. Windows can be opened too which is great! My only concern is that there's not much around to walk to…
> 
> So my question really is, is there anywhere else in AD on Island, with similar facilities but has an area around that I can walk with my 2 year old? Even if it's a compound. It needs to be fairly close to Marina Mall, my husband works near there so ideally I wouldn't want his commute to be more than a 30 min drive. We visited some friends who live on Raha Beach, their apartment is lovely, and the compound they live in allows my friend to walk around safely with her daughter, even if it's just around the compound itself - it's better than nothing. Despite all of it's loveliness, Al Raha Beach, Al Muneira are too far.
> 
> Can anyone recommend any other Towers near the Corniche that are family friendly? We were looking at Etihad, which looks very nice BUT it doesn't seem very family family.


Gate Towers, Gate Towers, Gate Towers, Gate Towers, Gate Towers

And Arc Block.


----------



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

Don't work for Aldar, do you? 

Beach Towers is very family friendly. I live here, lots of kids around the pool, nice play area, they're building the path from Waitrose to the towers now. 5 minute walk.

I don't know what the availability is like, but the apartments are big and safe. Also have nice big balconies, big enough for kids to scoot up and down on in their toy cars etc. High safety glass protecting the balcony edges.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

driftingaway said:


> Don't work for Aldar, do you?
> 
> Beach Towers is very family friendly. I live here, lots of kids around the pool, nice play area, they're building the path from Waitrose to the towers now. 5 minute walk.
> 
> I don't know what the availability is like, but the apartments are big and safe. Also have nice big balconies, big enough for kids to scoot up and down on in their toy cars etc. High safety glass protecting the balcony edges.



No i live in Gate Towers and viewed pretty much all the apartments in Al Reeam before moving in, and Sky/Sun/Gate/Arc are all owed by Aldar. 

I'd say Gate Towers has the best facilities in Al Reaam, 3 pools, 1 tennis courts, 1 basketball court, play area for kids, about 6 gyms, steam and sauna as well. Also apparently we have access to all of Sky/Sun towers facilities (and vis versa) 

Sky/Sun are more expensive, to put it crudely i believe they are 4 star flats inside where as Gate Towers are 3 star inside.

Only complaint is the 1 way driving system around the buildings but everyone goes against it anyway.


----------

